# Bonehead Hunters



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heard on the news this morning that there have been 5 hunting accidents while pheasant hunting so far this year.3 were taken to the hospital.

3 guys shot hunting partners while walking

2 idiots shot themselves in the foot while trying to get a loaded gun out of the pickup. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

How can people be so dumb? :withstupid:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

They come from the shallow end of the gene pool.

Remember the guy last year who got shot by his dog?


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Must be road hunters jumping out and shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

ROOKIES!!!!!! :fro:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

:homer: 
:withstupid: You would have to have an IQ under the room temp of an igloo to do something like that.

:homer:

:withstupid: :toofunny:


----------



## ND_HUNTER_14 (Jul 28, 2003)

i may be young but atleast i know where the safety is


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

ND_HUNTER_14 said:


> i may be young but atleast i know where the safety is


Yah, Im young but still have both feet and haven't been to the hospital. :beer:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

The worst song ever: "I didn't know, the gun was loaded"

#1 rule in life: every gun is loaded

#2 rule in life: never argue with an idiot


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

hey everyone:

Dont be so cynical, a hunting accident can happen to the best of us.

(granted shooting yourself in the foot is slightly retarded)

Phil


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

There is no excuse for a hunting accident. Especially the two of them who were in flagrant violation of the law for having loaded firearms in their motor vehicle. I understand the other ones were of the type when someone gets excited and tunnel vision occurs. When they are tracking the birds with the shotgun, their swing crossed the people they were hunting with and kabang, pellets in their buddy. If a person gets that excited that they are not aware of where there hunting partners are, they have no business being out there. What ever happened to only shooting the birds that get up in front of you and letting them go if they fly towards your partner?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I will never forget the one time I hunted deer in ND. I went with a buddy and his "friend". A huge 5x5 got up about 10 feet in front of me. He ran right towards the buddy and I did not shoot because I didn't feel comfortable with how close he was. The buddy then proceeded to chew me out for not taking the shot!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: I couldn't believe it. I thought he would be the thankful one and this dumbass is mad at me for not risking his life. I haven't hunted deer in ND since!!!


----------

